# Browning Hi-Power barrel lug broken



## drummer12345 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good evening. I have a BHP that had a lug break on the barrel, according to the LGS GS. 

I searched and located only one thread (browning/36300-failure-my-hi-power.html). I sent the OP (caldrovp) a PM and haven't received a response yet. 

Purchased the BHP on GunBroker and picked it up from my FFL on Friday. The pistol is surplus. Inspection by myself and my FFL prior to shooting did not notice anything out of the ordinary.

Saturday afternoon went to the range at the LGS (different than the FFL I used for the transfer). Shot 31 rounds of regular power 124gr FMJ LAX ammunition. The third magazine had two failure to extracts (one full failure and the other had the next round start to feed while the spent casing hung in the ejection port). At this point I thought that maybe the magazine was at fault.

Two shots after the last failure, the recoil was much more stout. I waited several seconds before inspecting the pistol. The slide was slightly out of battery, the hammer was down, and the slide wouldn't move more than a fraction of an inch. 

Two RSOs inspected the pistol and were unable to get the slide to move. After finishing my shooting I turned the HP over to the shop for the GS to inspect it.

Monday I get the call that the lug had broken on the barrel. 

Aside from caldrovp, has anyone else experienced this? 

In posts #4 and 5, caldrovp wrote that he had the barrel tigged and four months later it was running strong. Thoughts on that, places to get the work done, etc.?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...

I've seen 1911s with broken-off lugs. One of them was mine. (Live and learn.)
But that was only because their aftermarket barrels had brazed-on lugs. The brazing failed.
Never use a barrel with brazed-on lugs.

I've never seen a P.35 with brazed-on barrel lugs, but it's possible. Anything is possible.
Maybe that's the problem.
Other than that, I consider it unusual and strange that the lugs failed.


----------

